# Flat Band Twisting Post Shot?



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Is it common for flat bands to twist after having taken a shot?

I'm having to untwist the bands to both straighten same, and to face unfinished side of pouch correctly forward.

Any help appreciated,

Gary


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

That's normal, in order to help for reload. After shooting I take my index finger and slide along the top band. Slide it all the way back to the pouch. Should get most of it untangled for your next shot. The ppl who shoot for speed competition shooting do this as well. Check out some of those videos gives you an idea how to quickly untangle with ease.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes happens quite frequently. It is usually 1 turn or 2, no more than 3. I have my own ready position after each shot, that I can undo the twist quite quickly.

Why is it doing it? I haven't thought of it a lot. I feel it has something to do with shooting OTF.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If your bands are matched to your ammo they won't tangle quite as much.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is one of the reasons I like tubes.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tubes for me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Thank you everyone!

Thinking that tubes would indeed involve MUCH less fumbling.

Wondering if there is smaller than 1632 tubing being offered?

1632 seems (from my reading only, no actual experience yet) to be

too large for BBs and actually large for .25-inch bearing balls.

I want to plink and target shoot, not actually hunt.

Are there any smaller size tubes out there?

Thank you,

Gary


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

tangolima said:


> Yes happens quite frequently. It is usually 1 turn or 2, no more than 3. I have my own ready position after each shot, that I can undo the twist quite quickly.
> 
> Why is it doing it? I haven't thought of it a lot. I feel it has something to do with shooting OTF.
> 
> ...


Immediate stop and light ammo. Bands are going pretty fast and coming to immediate stop causing the twist. If you had heavier ammo in would slow it down. Meaning maybe bands don't match ammo. Exactly what Grandpa Grumpy said.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

That could be it. I'm going to do some experiments. Thanks.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tubes for me


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Gary J. Seckel said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Thinking that tubes would indeed involve MUCH less fumbling.
> 
> ...


To the best of my knowledge 1632 is as small as it gets. It is perfect for bbs in single strand configuration works great for .25 like that too. Looped it is excellent for 3/8 for target work. Just my personal experiences, your mileage may vary


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah it's a common issue, as has been said even more so If you are over powering the shot and the bands are making a snapping sound when you shoot. IME when you have the bands well tuned to the projectile the shot is extremely quiet, no slapping sound. This is with OTT.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you can locate a medical supply, they will have latex tubing down to really small sizes. I would buy 10 feet at a time of various sizes for a reasonable price.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey band haters, tube lovers! Stop the propaganda. :cursin:


----------



## ttakata73 (Apr 28, 2020)

I flick the slingshot and it often straightens the band out; then do the finger down band trick as a second option.


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

TTakata73,

I remember doing that, and it working, in the far distant past.

Likely the larger the cross section of the band the better your idea works.

My flat bands, for BBs, are way, way too limp to respond to forward flinging to unfurl the bands.

They are also way, way too limp to slide a finger along them to unfurl them too.

Gary


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary J. Seckel said:


> TTakata73,
> I remember doing that, and it working, in the far distant past.
> Likely the larger the cross section of the band the better your idea works.
> My flat bands, for BBs, are way, way too limp to respond to forward flinging to unfurl the bands.
> ...


How big is your pouch?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Ordo said:


> Hey band haters, tube lovers! Stop the propaganda. :cursin:


Like they are tempting is all to the dark side. Or in this case, the round side... Must fight the tubetation


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Void said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey band haters, tube lovers! Stop the propaganda. :cursin:
> ...


I shoot both, but love the power and speed from flats. But tubes just last so long and rarely roll on themselves. Pros and cons is all.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ordo said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> > Ordo said:
> ...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Sometimes my flat bands twist, sometimes they don't. Sometimes my tubes twist, but they usually don't. It doesn't bother me and I've never really thought much about it. To me, it's just a part of shooting.


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Some on here, please lighten up a little.

Not discussing them/us issues here.

In time..., I actually intend to braid tiny flats into round cross section "tubes."

WAIT.., WTH?!

Lifetime rubber-power, model airplane flyer here.

Have 1/16, 3/32, 1/8, 3/16, and 1/4" rubber strip on hand.

Too arthritic now to fly/pursue model airplanes anymore.

Go on YouTube and search for something similar to:

wound rubber model airplane motors.

Abrasive tearing will not be a problem.

Higher optimal shared stress (as in higher strip counts) lessens stress concentrations that

tears edges of single/dual flat bands.

"AmourAll" is a very good lubricant for stretched rubber experiencing friction.

Gary


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Gary J. Seckel said:


> Some on here, please lighten up a little.
> 
> Not discussing them/us issues here.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Sir. No one was taking it serious.  I had not given any thought as to whether there was a latex specific to model planes. I guess I was assuming that just regular bands were used. Considering how specialized sling latex has gotten I feel rather silly in retrospect. :imslow: We like hearing about new things. If you have any comments in regard to elongation, abrasion and durability: I'm sure I would not be the only one interested in hearing them.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Dogcatchersito...

You don't know him well enough to ask his pouch size.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Ya know, we made little wooden "airplanes" powered by rubber bands in the boy scouts, maybe it was cub scouts. Doesn't matter. We raced them along little wires strung between two trees. I had kinda forgotten about that. Thanks.


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Keep in mind that a braided, 'rounded, cross-section rubber tube'

will not twist upon itself after shooting.

It will remain untwisted.

Also, vastly greater tuning ability for shooting lighter ammo such as BBs, and .25 ball bearings.

Gary


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Gary J. Seckel said:


> Is it common for flat bands to twist after having taken a shot?
> I'm having to untwist the bands to both straighten same, and to face unfinished side of pouch correctly forward.
> Any help appreciated,
> 
> Gary


Almost always especially with OTT setups with light ammo or decent power. No worries

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

SJAaz said:


> Dogcatchersito...
> 
> You don't know him well enough to ask his pouch size.


I had to read this like 4 times. I'm sitting here dying of laughter. You are right that is a very personal question. Lolz

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

dogcatchersito said:


> Gary J. Seckel said:
> 
> 
> > TTakata73,
> ...


Meaning is the pouch you use too big for the bands it is on. Causing it to catch a lot more drag then the bands can handle causing twist.

That's what I was getting at. Thanks SJAaz

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Gary, I sure hope you share more info on your aircraft rubber and how that works out. I am quite interested in knowing what might be other options.


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

Void,

I do plan to update, but my priority, in real time, is picking up an ordered

'Hase' brand (from Germany) Kettwiesel EVO recumbent trike ("Hurt me!") possibly today or tomorrow.

Ordered in January and needed to improve/re-obtain my mobility.

Also, I am impressed with the "Raventree 78" bolt slingshot!

As a bicycle (now tricycle) rider, I ordered 2-pairs of bicycle wing nuts.

One pair from Oregon, one pair from France.

Will technically report on these intended "wing nut" slingshot arms.

Thanks for your idea, Raventree!

I WILL measure BOTH Simple-Shot-brand pouch and flat bands that were ordered for BB shooting.

Anyway, imagine a battery-assist, 2WD recumbent with suspension!

Oh, my, can't wait...

Gary


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

flipgun said:


> If you can locate a medical supply, they will have latex tubing down to really small sizes. I would buy 10 feet at a time of various sizes for a reasonable price.


Hey Flip, would the tubing at those type places actually be latex though, since so many folks are allergic to latex ?

What about McMaster Carr as a source.....I know they have latex sheets but never looked for tubing ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > If you can locate a medical supply, they will have latex tubing down to really small sizes. I would buy 10 feet at a time of various sizes for a reasonable price.
> ...


McMaster Carr does have tubing. Search for "Latex Tubing". Many sizes available.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > If you can locate a medical supply, they will have latex tubing down to really small sizes. I would buy 10 feet at a time of various sizes for a reasonable price.
> ...


They definitely have it! I have never ordered tubes from them, but many, many shooters have.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

While we’re on the topic. I’ve always wondered : If you’re a really really good shot like Treefork, do the bands twist exactly the same each shot????


----------



## Gary J. Seckel (May 3, 2020)

IboJoe,

If you are talking to me, no I am no longer a good shot.

Vision is just too lousy now.

Just want to plink, scare up rabbits for terrier to chase, shoot

at starlings, etc.

With vision issues I first want to shoot over water just to see where BB lands. LOL.

Gary


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I totally understand. I just always wondered. I'm no great shot but my bands usually flip two times. On a bad release, more than that. 
Treefork is the best shot I've ever seen. Maybe he'll chime in on this. With his release they may not flip at all.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

@Sling-N-Shot

Hey Flip, would the tubing at those type places actually be latex though, since so many folks are allergic to latex ?

Absolutely. In fact they ask which one.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Void said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey band haters, tube lovers! Stop the propaganda. :cursin:
> ...


Thats funny. Tubetation.


----------

